

Bootstrapped, Profitable, & Proud: Kentico Software - chrisboesing
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2557-bootstrapped-profitable-proud-kentico-software

======
leeskye
"I spent 6 months working on the product without making a single penny, seeing
my savings shrink every day. I remember one early morning when I was walking
on the street and met a sweeper and I thought to myself 'what a happy guy, he
works and gets paid every month.'"

I say the same to myself when I see the garbage man on Monday mornings. I
thought I was the only one.

~~~
proee
We've been in the same boat - spending our money to get our startup off the
ground. However, I never became jealous of the "Garbage Man."

If anything, it's a motivator for me to see that's NOT what I set out to do -
some routine job with defined inputs and outputs.

